# changer de version de GCC ?



## burnet (6 Mai 2005)

Bonjour,

J'aimerais juste savoir comment on change la version de son compilateur gcc sous Tiger ? Je suis malheureusement revenu sur la 3.3 en voulant changer qqch.

En fait j'aimerais aussi avoir votre opinion si il est nécessaire de passer en 4.0 ou si ça ne change rien ?


Merci à tous


----------



## Didier Guillion (6 Mai 2005)

burnet a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'aimerais juste savoir comment on change la version de son compilateur gcc sous Tiger ? Je suis malheureusement revenu sur la 3.3 en voulant changer qqch.
> 
> ...




Double click sur l'icone cible de la target>GCC compiler settings>Compiler version.

Cordialement


----------



## burnet (6 Mai 2005)

Merci. C'est ce qu'il me semblait mais avant je passais par la commande terminal gcc_select ?

Alors c'est mieux d'être sous gcc 4 ?


----------



## tatouille (6 Mai 2005)

ca dépends lis les diff
indice 64-32


----------

